# Napoli e Fiorentina. Programma EL 23 Aprile 21.05. Tv Canale 5 e MP.



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2015)

Ritorno dei quarti di finale di Europa League per le due italiane. 

Il Napoli ha praticamente già chiuso la pratica in Germania, vincendo, con sorpresa, 1-4. La squadra tedesca del Wolfsburg per passare il turno, deve vincere almeno 0-4 al San Paolo.

Per il Napoli basta anche un sconfitta per 0-3.

La Fiorentina ha pareggiato 1-1 contro la Dinamo Kiev. La squadra di Montella ha forse meritato di più, visto che ha creato molte occasioni e non sono stati fischiati 3 rigori. Hanno pareggiato all'ultimo minuto dando molte speranze.

La Fiorentina passa se:
- Pareggia 0-0
- Vince (qualsiasi risultato)
Vanno fuori invece se:
- Perdono
- Pareggio dal 2-2 in su 

Con l'1-1 si va ai supplementari 

*Napoli-Wolfsburg sarà trasmessa su Mediaset Premium

Fiorentina - Dinamo Kiev sarà trasmessa su Rete 4

Entrambe le partite iniziano alle 21.05*

A seguire commenti e formazioni


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2015)

A meno di imprevisti passano entrambe


----------



## Renegade (20 Aprile 2015)

Il Napoli rischierà ma passa. La Fiorentina esce.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2015)

UP


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2015)

up


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2015)

UP
*La partita della Fiorentina è visibile su Rete 4. *


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2015)

Arnold Swcharzenerg


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2015)

Meno male che il Napoli ha chiuso la pratica già all'andata altrimenti  .


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2015)

Dinamo Kiev in 10 che furbo.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2015)

Dinamo in 10 espulso lens


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2015)

Gool Gomez


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2015)

Gol Fiorentina Gomez. anzi gollozzo altro che gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2015)

Comunque era rigore quello altro che giallo per simulazione.


----------



## cremone (23 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque era rigore quello altro che giallo per simulazione.



Ha accentuato parecchio, Io avrei lasciato correre e basta


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2015)

Comunque la Fiorentina dovrebbe stare sul 4-0.. quanti gol si sta mangiando?


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Aprile 2015)

Sta Dinamo Kiev è una squadra scandalosa, pure io farei bella figura li


----------



## Hammer (23 Aprile 2015)

Certo che Gomes è proprio un palo


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2015)

1-0 Callejon.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2015)

Bel gol di Callejom


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2015)

Altro gol mangiato dalla Fiorentina..


----------



## cremone (23 Aprile 2015)

Se passano Zenit e Dnipro niente derby in semifinale poichè le squadre ucraine e russe non possono giocare tra di loro per via del conflitto.......


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2015)

Ammazza il Wolsburg che pippa


----------



## davoreb (23 Aprile 2015)

Guardando la fiorentina sono sempre più convinto da Montella che reputo superiore ad Allegri


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Se passano Zenit e Dnipro niente derby in semifinale poichè le squadre ucraine e russe non possono giocare tra di loro per via del conflitto.......


No, il provvedimento finisce proprio a questo turno, in semifinale si possono incontrare


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2015)

Ma cosa fa il Napoli?


----------



## cremone (23 Aprile 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> No, il provvedimento finisce proprio a questo turno, in semifinale si possono incontrare



Invece il divieto è ancora valido sembra


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Aprile 2015)

Che capre quelli dello zenit.... han preso go in contropiede da corner

addio derby sicuro


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2015)

Io son contento ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2015)

Quindi di là chi è passato ?


----------



## Frikez (23 Aprile 2015)

Eheh Montella


----------



## cremone (23 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi di là chi è passato ?



Napoli
Fiorentina
Dnipro
Sevilla


----------



## 666psycho (23 Aprile 2015)

molto bene! Complimenti a napoli e fiorentina... speriamo adesso non s'incontrino in semifinale! così se passano ci ritroviamo con due italiane in finale! bene per il ranking!


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Aprile 2015)

ottimo risultato per le italiane. 

l'ideale adesso sarebbe napoli-siviglia e dnipro-fiorentina.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2015)

spero che in semifinale non vadano l'una contro l'altra.
c'è la possibilità di fare una finale italiana

Comunque 3 italiane alle semifinali delle competizioni europee...
e sicuramente in Europa League una finalista sarà italiana.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ottimo risultato per le italiane.
> 
> l'ideale adesso sarebbe napoli-siviglia e dnipro-fiorentina.



ti dirò...preferirei il turno semplice per il Napoli..
tra le due italiane bisogna mandare in finale quella più forte


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2015)

comunque a parte tutto le possibilità che vadano una contro l'altra in semifinale statisticamente è alta, vedremo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2015)

secondo me il Siviglia,che ovviamente è la squadra che non si deve trovare,avrebbe paradossalmente vita più "facile" col Napoli che con la Fiorentina,ho questa sensazione. Spero quindi in Fiorentina-Siviglia e Napoli-Dnipro


----------



## prebozzio (24 Aprile 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> comunque a parte tutto le possibilità che vadano una contro l'altra in semifinale statisticamente è alta, vedremo


Alta ma non altissima, 33.3% (1 su 3)


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Aprile 2015)

Grandi tutte le italiane, speriamo che il Milan torni a contribuire alla scalata di questo maledetto ranking!


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Grandi tutte le italiane, speriamo che il Milan torni a contribuire alla scalata di questo maledetto ranking!



In effetti fa strano vedere che l'anno migliore di sempre come ranking accumulato dall'Italia (*superato ieri il muro del 18.000 punti stagionali, siamo a 18.166*) sia anche l'anno senza il Milan che più di tutte in passato teneva alto il ranking. 

Riguardo a Napoli e Fiorentina, qualunque sia il sorteggio una in finale ci sarà: o la vincente di un eventuale scontro diretto in semifinale, o quella che pesca il Dnipro. Con una finalista il ranking sfiorerebbe / supererebbe i 19.000 punti


----------



## Ian.moone (26 Aprile 2015)

Per me il Napoli la può vincere.
Spero comunque in una italiana.


----------

